# Genetic compatability with surrogate?



## Chicalinda (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi

What tests are available to find out if an IP and surrogate are genetically compatible? I have heard of instances where there was nothing wrong with either party but the ivf just wouldnt work and it was put down to genetic incompatability. I would appreciate knowing what tests can be carried out to avoid future heartache. 

Thanks


----------



## Baby soon (Jul 20, 2012)

Dear Chicalinda,

I am not sure if you received an answer to your post but if you already have some information about the topic can you please advise further. We haven't done any genetic tests and we are about to go to Georgia next months.

Thanks,

Taly


----------

